# Aurora AFX Firebirds



## Gareth

Hi guys, 

Does anyone know how many Firebirds Aurora produced and in what colours? 

I have the two commonly available white and blue ones plus the Tomy red, yellow and black versions. I know there is a second slightly different yellow one which was an Aurora nody so I would like it.

My reason for asking is I just bought another black one on ebay which I didn't know existed before. Its black with a gold pinstripe flowing around the bonnet and down the sides, it says Formula on the doors and Firebird on the windscreen. It was listed as a flamethrower body so I presume the seller knew their onions!

So, anyone know of any others?

Cheers

Gareth

P.S. only collecting Aurora/Tomy ones at the moment. The Autoworld glossy bodies show the old ones up!!


----------



## alpink

you can bring shine back to originals with Pledge for dusting, non wax formula


----------



## plymouth71

Copied from Hoslotcarcommunity.com This refers to AFX cars only!

The Firebird comes with a color coordinated separate plastic rear bumper. The glass can be tinted dark or blue. All cars sport a foil windscreen banner that says "FIREBIRD". Most color combos sport a Firebird graphic on the hood. All but the white/light blue versions say "Formula" on the lower sides. There is a molded in hood scoop. All cars have lighting provision (metal or plastic) and the #2 car has a provision for rear brake lights. The Firebird was released in the following combinations:

1010: Blazin Brakes White/Light Blue/Dark Blue #2
1965: Magnatraction Black/Gold with Gold Bird
1965: Magnatraction Black/Gold with Red Bird
1981: Flamethrower White/Red/Black
1981: Flamethrower Black/Gold with Gold Bird
1981: Flamethrower Black/Gold with Red Bird
1981: Flamethrower Mustard/Black with Red Bird (open stencils around bird)
1981: Flamethrower Mustard/Black with Red Bird (closed stencils around bird)
1981: Flamethrower Red/Black
6200: Speed Steer White/Light Blue/Black #9
6200: Speed Steer Light Blue/White/Black #9


There was also a police car mock-up utilizing the Mustard/Black with Red Bird and the Solid red plastic lights of the Tomy Caprice. I believe it is in Bob Beers book, but it never made production


----------



## cwbam

hmm 

The Complete Color Guide to Aurora H.O. Slot Cars - Bob Beers

Mr Aurora


----------



## SCJ

There is also a Black/Tan (Not gold) version found in Europe, Japan and ???

Tomy actually has a little known second release Fbird w/ the Pontiac emblem on the nose of the car "blocked" out as in a molded rectangle not the arrow head. No window sticker on most of them as well although I have seen a few with.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Gareth

Thanks guys. Here is the car I bought. I posted the topic on my phone before and I'm still not great at copying and pasting links while in phone! 

It has a different Firebird to the ones I've seen before but it does sound like it is the Flamethrower car. And it looks like there are a lot more of these to collect than I was expecting!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190676835...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2566wt_1396

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## JordanZ870

Bogus link


----------



## alpink

what joeZ said. a sign in to eBay UK is all it is


----------



## Gareth

Oops my bad. Here you go.


----------



## JordanZ870

Now that* looks like a rare bird! :thumbsup:
Hope it does not go the way of the Dodo!


----------



## plymouth71

1010: Blazin Brakes White/Light Blue/Dark Blue #2 *Got it*
]1965: Magnatraction Black/Gold with Gold Bird * Got it*
1965: Magnatraction Black/Gold with Red Bird * Need it*
1981: Flamethrower White/Red/Black *Got it*
1981: Flamethrower Black/Gold with Gold Bird * Got it*
1981: Flamethrower Black/Gold with Red Bird *Need it*
1981: Flamethrower Mustard/Black with Red Bird (open stencils around bird)*Need it*
1981: Flamethrower Mustard/Black with Red Bird (closed stencils around bird) * Got it*
1981: Flamethrower Red/Black *Got it*
6200: Speed Steer White/Light Blue/Black #9 *Need it *
6200: Speed Steer Light Blue/White/Black #9 *Got it*


----------



## Gareth

joez870 said:


> Now that* looks like a rare bird! :thumbsup:
> Hope it does not go the way of the Dodo!


Thanks Joe! I'm looking forward to getting it and then it will be safely looked after! 

Here are some pictures of the other Firebirds I've got so far. There is a yellow Aurora one that appears frequently on ebay which I'm hoping to get soon. First thing is a couple more Turbo F1s though which I've located! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

These are the ones of mine I could find. I swear I have a couple more somewhere...


----------



## Gareth

I love that white/black/red car in the foreground. Think I'll have to add one of those to my collection at some point. I saw one on the bay at the moment.


----------



## JordanZ870

Gareth said:


> I love that white/black/red car in the foreground. Think I'll have to add one of those to my collection at some point. I saw one on the bay at the moment.


yeah, I likes that one but the upper right one is wicked cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

My favorites are the white/black/red chicken, and the red/black/gold chicken..

I had one of the white/black/red ones.. I shot it a dark blue and LED lit it up head and tail lights.. I believe Doba wound up with it.


----------



## RacerDave

Love the Firebirds. The red, white, and black one is one of my favorites also. Those black ones are on the bay quite regularly. Dave.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> My favorites are the white/black/red chicken, and the red/black/gold chicken..
> 
> I had one of the white/black/red ones.. I shot it a dark blue and LED lit it up head and tail lights.. I believe Doba wound up with it.


 
Yessir :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarwilly

Here's the ones that I have. Still looking for the Blue/Light Blue #9.


----------



## SCJ

slotcarwilly said:


> Here's the ones that I have. Still looking for the Blue/Light Blue #9.


 
If the pic is of your cars, you have it....front row, fourth car from left (Lt Blue/White/Black #9)....hardest F-brid to find IMHO.

Front row, third car over (White/Lt. Blue/ Black #9) while the same stock number and still a speed steer chassis car is failry common.



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slotcarwilly

That is a picture of my cars. The hood on that one is white. I'm looking for the one with the blue side/back and blue hood. There are 3 #9 Firebirds in Bob Beer's book.


----------



## SCJ

slotcarwilly said:


> That is a picture of my cars. The hood on that one is white. I'm looking for the one with the blue side/back and blue hood. There are 3 #9 Firebirds in Bob Beer's book.


 
Agreed, three #9's but two of them are the same paint scheme (the two on the right) or the two w/ white hood.....one just has a sticker on the windscreen, the other does not.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Gareth

SCJ said:


> Agreed, three #9's but two of them are the same paint scheme (the two on the right) or the two w/ white hood.....one just has a sticker on the windscreen, the other does not.
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


So there are 12 in total to collect if you include the #9 with and without windscreen sticker? Looks like I'm not as near completing as I had hoped!


----------



## ParkRNDL

slotcarwilly said:


> Here's the ones that I have. Still looking for the Blue/Light Blue #9.


Hmmm. From that pic, I have the whole back row, the Speed Steer #9 with the blue hood, and the Blazin' Brakes car. If/when I find one of the yellow ones from the front row, I'd call it done...

--rick


----------



## plymouth71

I believe I have an extra... Lemme check. Perhaps a trade is in order?


----------



## ParkRNDL

plymouth71 said:


> I believe I have an extra... Lemme check. Perhaps a trade is in order?


hmmm. and i haven't forgotten about that Marchon set, just been busy. (and haven't found an appropriate box to ship it in, either...)

--rick


----------



## slotnut

Anyone have a white hood #9 avail for trade . Lmk . 

Slotnut


----------



## plymouth71

Found another couple of prototype pics...


----------



## Gareth

If the car wasn't highlighted in the background photo, this comment would read: lmfao, you crazy guy!

What were they thinking? We've got a spare police light bar so lets whack it on a Firebird!


----------



## Super Coupe

Gareth said:


> If the car wasn't highlighted in the background photo, this comment would read: lmfao, you crazy guy!
> 
> What were they thinking? We've got a spare police light bar so lets whack it on a Firebird!


I was thinking the same thing. The car itself looks cool but the lights make it look like it was bad at a car show and had to put the lights on the roof and sit in the cornrer.lol
>Tom<


----------



## vansmack2

slotcarwilly said:


> Here's the ones that I have. Still looking for the Blue/Light Blue #9.


Great collection. 

I think there are a few more TOMY versions out there. I recently saw a couple on EBAY that looked like ones I never saw before. They may have been Australian release. If I come across pics I will have to post them. 

I also need to post pics of my birds, but I am waiting for a yellow body with red bird to come in the mail, the one in the front row, left end.. I got it on EBAY for $2 plus $2.68 shipping. It has a broken A pillar, but I will repair it. The price was right, and I don't mind it not being pristine since I do run them. I just like the looks.


----------



## vansmack2

I verified that there are there different TOMY Australian release Firebirds that are not shown here. I have the pics of sealed cards, and will post them later when I have the time.

All three have no bird on the hood. One is read, one yellow, and one black.

Damn, just when you thought you were done collecting you find out there are more!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*The Fun Factor*



vansmack2 said:


> I verified that there are there different TOMY Australian release Firebirds that are not shown here. I have the pics of sealed cards, and will post them later when I have the time.
> 
> All three have no bird on the hood. One is read, one yellow, and one black.
> 
> *Damn, just when you thought you were done collecting you find out there are more!*


 Well Van.., that's the FUN in collecting- isn't it ?! I mean once you've collected everything, the fun factor starts to wane a bit, doesn't it ? The fun(IMO) is in the hunting and anticipation


----------



## alpink

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Well Van.., that's the FUN in collecting- isn't it ?! I mean once you've collected everything, the fun factor starts to wane a bit, doesn't it ? The fun(IMO) is in the hunting and anticipation


yeah, that's how I feel about women! LOL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Yeah, them too*

BIG :lol: LOL @ Alpink:thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

OK, here are a few pics, one of each car. You can view my photobucket album here: http://s1020.photobucket.com/albums/af322/vansmack2/Firebirds/
There are 30 pics total.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

BTW Van..., since you're a collector, and probably don't remove alot of your cars from the blister cards. You can polish those scratches off the Blister Bubbles with some Novus, or similar plastic polish/scratch removers...


----------



## vansmack2

Ralphthe3rd said:


> BTW Van..., since you're a collector, and probably don't remove alot of your cars from the blister cards. You can polish those scratches off the Blister Bubbles with some Novus, or similar plastic polish/scratch removers...


I hope your jesting.

I have posted a few times here that all my cars see track time, no unopened items here. Those are pics from EBAY.

I think unopened package are a waste of space. I can understand from an investment standpoint, but why not buy stocks or something else.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Blister Scratches*



vansmack2 said:


> I hope your jesting.
> 
> I have posted a few times here that all my cars see track time, no unopened items here. Those are pics from EBAY.
> 
> I think unopened package are a waste of space. I can understand from an investment standpoint, by why not by stocks or something else.


 OH ! Sorry, my bad then.....I just saw those scuffed up blister cards and thought I'd suggest how you make them look better. I didn't realize they were eBay pix.
And btw- I agree with ya, none of mine are shelf queens, trapped in their OEM Plastic Prisons  If ya got em' - Run 'Em ! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

This is a great thread guys! I been readin all through it remembering the days when 
Firebirds and Camaros ruled the streets. It caused me to dig through my stuff and 
pull out my collection of Firebirds. Enjoy...


----------



## vansmack2

NTxSlotCars said:


> This is a great thread guys! I been readin all through it remembering the days when
> Firebirds and Camaros ruled the streets. It caused me to dig through my stuff and
> pull out my collection of Firebirds. Enjoy...


I wish there was a selection of 60s AFX GTOs, Chevelles, Tempests, Buick Skylarks, etc. like we have with the Firebirds, and a few Camaros, but alas most of those that are available are T-Jets.

I once got to drive a friends 66 GTO with a 400 engine in it (junk yard replacement). He did not have good tires, so I took my new tires off my 57 Chevy, put them on the Goat, and went out for a night of hell raising.


----------

